
Mode Media screws its employees on the way out - WillPostForFood
http://nypost.com/2016/09/16/mode-media-screws-its-employees-on-the-way-out/
======
WillPostForFood
_The memo also defends its decision to keep employees in the dark — until the
bitter end. “Had we notified you earlier of the possibility that these efforts
were taking place and might not be successful, we believed the potential
financing sources and acquirers would be unwilling to provide any financing or
engage in any transaction,” it said._

